# What would you do? Respiratory Issues



## Prutonium (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey guys, my doe Crunchy has been dealing with an on and off respiratory infection since late October. First it was sneezing, so I took her to the vet along with her cage mate Cookie (who had no symptoms at the time) and was given a round of enrofloxacin for the both of them. I gave it to them for two weeks morning and night, and by the end she wasn't sneezing anymore. Then December rolls around and I hear some chirping/chortling from her. Realizing I was just going to be given another round of antibiotics, I did research and tried to find my own over the counter antibiotic that I could purchase to avoid the vet fees (60 for a visit and 12 for the antibiotic? Just sell me the antibiotic please). I came across some Tetracyline from a feed store under the name Duramycin 10, and used two different dosing tables and a forum post from this site viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8306 to make a solution for my girls. This time I did 7 days as researched. By the end of the week, Crunchy wasn't making any more noise.

Here's my current problem. She's eating, but looks like she's losing weight (I measured her today and she's gone from 23 to 20 grams from when I measured her a week and a half ago, which is a huge red flag) Her breathing is also really fast/heavy. No noise, but it's extremely noticeable visually compared to the others.

What would you do in my shoes? Would you try a different vet? Should I get more enrofloxacin from the first? Should I treat them with the Tetracyline for longer than 7 days? I'd love to just get my hands on Doxycycline and just give them that, but it looks like I'll need a prescription anyways.

Thanks in advance and I hope you're all having a wonderful holiday season, 
Brandon


----------

